# box/chest proportions



## Pvt_Ryan (24 May 2011)

would a box/chest that is 330mm wide x 280mm deep x 330mm high be disproportionate?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 May 2011)

What are you going to put in it?

Here's a box drawn to those dimensions.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (24 May 2011)

the front would be divided up into 3 sections
140mm - Very bottom drawer
140mm - Middle False drawer / space inside accessed from top
50mm - at the top, front of lid.

Its for cross stitching/sewing/knitting stuff for the missus.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 May 2011)

It would probably be alright. Would you put some feet under it?


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (24 May 2011)

I hadn't planned on doing so but it might make it nicer. 

I was aiming for something based on this sort of layout (and wood except I was going with walnut & oak) 

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2749


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 May 2011)

That's nice although I think the dovetails are obese and chunky looking. Don't do the dovetails that way.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (24 May 2011)

thanks for the help


----------



## Dodge (24 May 2011)

The bigger the chest the better in my opinion - OOOPs wrong forum   
:lol: :lol:


----------



## newt (18 Jun 2011)

Here is my 3 drawer sewing cabinet, the proportions are not that different to yours.




006 by pmhnewton, on Flickr

from another angle




005 by pmhnewton, on Flickr


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (29 Jun 2011)

Sorry for not replying sooner, I must have missed it. 

That cabinet is really nice, thanks for the pics.

Ryan


----------

